# Anne Frank Opekta Bottle



## aliasismyeverything (Feb 7, 2013)

Anyone that can help me I would GREATLY appreciate it. I am trying to figure out exactly what year this bottle was made and the city that it was made in. Also...is it real?


----------



## aliasismyeverything (Feb 7, 2013)

Here are a few more pictures of it.


----------



## cowseatmaize (Feb 7, 2013)

Welcome Hannah. where are you from?
 I have only a guess. It may be Glazer Glasfabrik (from Austria) in the mid 60's. The style looks 60's and me, being from the US, think Certo was the big one over here.


----------



## aliasismyeverything (Feb 7, 2013)

I'm from the US. I bought this on ebay and I'm trying to find out the history behind it. I've been looking for some sort of information on it all over US, Dutch, & German websites, and I really can't find a single thing other than that the "0,2l" is probably how much liquid the bottle held.


----------



## aliasismyeverything (Feb 7, 2013)

Are you talking about the Glaser Glass Company? (I think that's the English translation?) 
Wikepedia Glasner Link
 Do you know anything else that would help me find information about it?


----------

